# how many leucomelas can you put into a 30g tall tank?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

i have one baby and was planing on getting a few more what is the max total number that could be put in a tank.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Leucomelas are not too agressive. I know an excellent frogger that keeps 6 or 7 in a twenty gallon. They don't breed but that is not really his goal. 

So in a thirty gallon I imagine you could keep quite a few. Probably 10 or so. Having said that I think your goal of adding a few more and keeping only 4 or 5 would be ideal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd imagine you could fit 100 or so in a 30 gallon maybe 200. Not sure they'd be very comfortable  

Currently I have 2 in a 29 and 5 in a 15 high ( the 5 are only there temporarily until I can figure out if its safe to put all 7 in the 29 together or until I finish my 65 gallon which might house all 7 or just the 5 or other frogs dunno yet). 

-tad


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

regardless of agressiveness or any other negatives of putting multiple together, you really need to go along with the normal ratio of:

1 frog per 10g's in a show-tank
or 1 frog per 5g's in a breeding-tank

try not to deviate away more than 1 or 2 frogs from the rule. you have a huge risk of one starving another out. if you went with thumbnails you may be able to deviate a little more.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

tad604 said:


> I'd imagine you could fit 100 or so in a 30 gallon maybe 200. Not sure they'd be very comfortable


 Yea It does sound like alot. If he were asking about tincs or azureus I would have definitely said no more then 2 or 3 and no more then 1 female.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

I have 3 in a 29 gallon and I wouldn't really consider putting in any more than that. They are always out and have their own space too. Four would be tops in my opinion any more than that would be too crowded.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Oh well i am probably going to get ripped a new one for this but here goes: The 5 gallon per frog rule isn't really a rule but a general guideline and as you get more experience with frogs you'll get a better feel for it. Basically i believe this rule is meant for the small vivariums(ie 5 and 10 gallon tanks). As you get into the larger aquariums/vivariums the rule starts to fuzz a bit. 5 gallons per frog is a good guideline for tincs, azureus(which i think is just a subspecies of tinc), galacs. If your 30 gallon tank is well planted with plants,branches and cork bark that reaches most of the upper part then probably 8-9 adult leucs could be kept and bred comfortably in it. 

But it would also depend on the personality of the frogs. I have a female imitator that has killed 5 males(until she found the one she breeds with now) and even in a modified 40 gallon breeder tank(which was the equivalent to a 60 gallons) she tried to kill other females and males when i tried group them. She is perfectly happy in her 18 gallon tank. I would never think of keeping most mantellas in the 5 gallon per frog rule because they would rarely if ever breed. I wouldnt also keep most phyllomedusines at 5 gallons per frog. I know i probably didnt answer your question with all this but my advice would stand that 8-9 leucs should be able to be kept in that tank.But as with all frogs you have to keep an eye on them for the first month or 2 until they settle down.



Sean


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hijack this thread but my next aquisition is going to be imitators. What exactly do you mean by "she killed 5 males"? Did she harass them until they were too stressed? I haven't heard very much about imitator behavior, is that normal? If it is, I am very very scared! :wink: 

eve s.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi eve,
Imitator females can be aggressive but dont normally show this extreme. However this female is from the old alex sens line and is a good 5mm larger than any of my other females(comparing them side by side she looks like a monster). 3 males she starved out and 2 others she wouldnt stop pushing them down into the dirt and water(i found both dead in the water and a necropsy showed nothing out of the ordinary). The current male i have with her she chased around the tank for a few minutes and finally just sat down by him.I rarely see her more than 2 inches away from him(Usually only when i feed them is she away from him). She also produces the largest imitator froglets i have ever seen(they seem to be half grown when they come out of the water).


Sean


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Sean, 

Thanks for your response. All I can think to say is - wow! That's just nuts! On the bright side sounds like she produces some pretty hearty froglets. I hope it is all right with you but I am going to PM you a few more questions.


eve


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Sean,
You said you wouldn't keep mantellas and phyllomedusines with the 5 gallon/frog rule. Mantellas wouldn't breed, etc. Does this mean you would keep more than that or less? More/less space per frog...?
Kevin


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I keep four males in a 30g...1 Leuc..1 Azurres...1 Blue Auratus and 1 Powder Blue Tinc....he is younger than the rest ...they all were raised together and live very comfortably...I never SEE any agression..in fact they seem to be very social..there are lots of plants and plenty of food...The Blue aratus is a little shy but has his routine of coming out at the same times each day....I started a 15g with 2 Citronella froglets about 3 weeks ago. They are always out and together...Very cool little guys!
















One of the Citronellas:


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

hi kevin,
Most phyllomedusines i give 10- 20 gallons per frog(except maybe hypochondialis). But the larger the frog the more space they need(you have to keep in mind these are treefrogs so the tanks have to be taller). Mantellas i keep in about 2-3 gallons per frog(aurantiaca, crocea, expectata etc) to about 4 gallons per frog(laevigata). Keep in mind i am using 15-25 gallon tanks. i am currently getting tads(and froglets) from auratiaca, bernhardii, crocea , painteds(not sure which species) and have gotten lots of tads from expectata.


Sean


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Sean,
I found a source for 6 more CB clowns, so I'm hoping that I will be able to get some eggs out of all of this. My frogs just must know that its winter. Even with temps. inside the tank being 77F and humidity at 90%, you won't hear a peep. They are eating a lot though, and gaining some mass. I better drop the temps./humidity if I want to cycle them for spring/summer. Thanks again.
Kevin


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*thank you all*

thanks for the ideas and now could you tell me how to sex froglets


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You have to wait until they are older.


----------

